
Speed Matters: US Internet Speeds State by State - daveambrose
http://files.cwa-union.org/speedmatters/state_reports_2008/CWA_Report_on_Internet_Speeds_2008_Ranking.pdf
======
Xichekolas
It's telling that all the top states are the ones served by Verizon FiOS.
Apparently we should all move to Rhode Island. ;)

~~~
daveambrose
I'm thinking about FiOS for my next apartment. Do you have it?

~~~
Xichekolas
Nope, I'm firmly in AT&T territory, so best I can do is 6mb dsl.

